# Japanese Speedcubing Kit



## Guoguodi (May 22, 2008)

I'm in the mood to try something different 

Japanese Speedcubing Kit (available at c4you): http://cubefans.com/rubiks-3x3x3-speed-cube-ii-p-13.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0MC5PSD3qY

I did a search, and it doesn't seem like it has come up a lot in discussions. What are people's thoughts on this? It looks like it's just a new version of the Rubiks.com DIY. Apparently, it doesn't cut corners too well, pops a fair bit, but turns extremely well ... ?


----------



## SVG84R (May 22, 2008)

i got one of this. for more reviews, look here
http://sgcubers.com/forum/index.php?topic=197.0

comparing this to the type A old diy that i had, i think the rubiks diy is more 'crisp'. Cube4u cubes are a tad too 'soft', not that it is bad, but its more of a personal preferences cos i like more rigid cubes.
if u look at the link, the reviewer commented that it pops quite a bit for him, while for me its ok, doesnt really pops for me.


----------



## blah (May 22, 2008)

i got one today and I HATE IT! first off, it's NOT AT ALL worth the price, i can get 1 and a half cube4you's for the same price. too loud for me (well i guess it's a personal preference thing). pops way too much.


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 6, 2008)

Just an update: I've been using the Japanese speedcube for about a week now, and after breaking in, it's truly amazing. The first few days it sucked compared to my type D's and A's, but now ... man. It's from the regular Rubik's DIY mold, yet equal or superior to it in every way; pops less, turns very nicely, center caps don't fall out (ever) ... and that nice clackety feel. It's fast becoming my favorite cube, even over the hybrid Type D with A core. One thing though is that this cube, just like the regular Rubik's DIY, is *loud* compared to any Chinese DIYs.
I would categorise the Japanese speedcube the same as Rubik's DIY: clackety turning. Whereas Type A is "clicky" and Type D is "crispy".

Cutting corners-wise, after heavy breaking in, and with the perfect tension, it's as good as the Type A's -- which is pretty good 

As far as I know, Yu Nakajima, Sinpei Araki, Katsu and other notable speedcubers all use this cube. Only problem is it's so expensive!


----------



## LarsN (Jun 6, 2008)

I've got the kit too and I was pretty dissapointed about it. I bought it because I had a 25th anniversary rubiks cube as my main cube, but after a year of heavy use it was still to tight. I tried a type A diy but didn't like that either. But using the Japanese speedcube kit with my 25th cubies, it's perfect now


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 6, 2008)

in-depth review by our fellow singapore cuber !
http://sgcubers.com/forum/index.php?topic=197.0

feel free to join our forums too !


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 6, 2008)

opps sorry i posted e link again.

so does it pop alot? i hate pop!


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 6, 2008)

shadowpartner said:


> opps sorry i posted e link again.
> 
> so does it pop alot? i hate pop!



Not really. For me, I had a lot of trouble with the regular Rubik's DIY. No matter what tension setting I used, it would pop too easily. With this Japanese cube on the other hand (well, at least the one I have), it's more forgiving.

Still, the Type D is the least poppable of all DIY's that I know of. Since the Japanese cube is so expensive, I suggest people get a Type D if they're having doubts. But if you're looking to get a different main cube that is still very good, you should look into this.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 6, 2008)

i hate type D due to the varied condition of the cube and unscrewable screws.
as in the screws cant come out


----------



## n00bcubix (Jun 6, 2008)

hehe I got my Japanese cube from a friend and it's so good! Centercaps have an interlocking system so it doesn't pop and it's a rubiks.com diy but better! It doesn't pop for me, it's crisp, better than type d and a, and after lube it is crazy fast! btw, my friend got me the assembled one from c4y


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm... i'm considering getting one of these.

I've just finished making my Type D (a core) PERFECT and i'm absolutely loving it. Would you think this is better than my cube?


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 7, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Hmmm... i'm considering getting one of these.
> 
> I've just finished making my Type D (a core) PERFECT and i'm absolutely loving it. Would you think this is better than my cube?



Put it on the list for your next order  I'm happy with my Type D's as well, but it's good to have some variation in your main cubes IMO.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 7, 2008)

popping is about the cuber,anyway if u screw it in tight tight real tight hows the movement?


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 8, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Hmmm... i'm considering getting one of these.
> 
> I've just finished making my Type D (a core) PERFECT and i'm absolutely loving it. Would you think this is better than my cube?



i was so fed-up at my white cube i got my dad to destroy the core and took out the screws and found out they used superglue ! 

so i fittied my once-was-a-cannot-make-it cube into a type A core,cleaned away the superglue and POOF,it became one of my speedcubes!


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

Guoguodi said:


> Just an update: I've been using the Japanese speedcube for about a week now, and after breaking in, it's truly amazing. The first few days it sucked compared to my type D's and A's, but now ... man. It's from the regular Rubik's DIY mold, yet equal or superior to it in every way; pops less, turns very nicely, center caps don't fall out (ever) ... and that nice clackety feel. It's fast becoming my favorite cube, even over the hybrid Type D with A core. One thing though is that this cube, just like the regular Rubik's DIY, is *loud* compared to any Chinese DIYs.
> I would categorise the Japanese speedcube the same as Rubik's DIY: clackety turning. Whereas Type A is "clicky" and Type D is "crispy".
> 
> Cutting corners-wise, after heavy breaking in, and with the perfect tension, it's as good as the Type A's -- which is pretty good
> ...


hey have you tried the new 3x3x3 speedcube that cube4you just started selling? people say this is the chinese imitation of the JSK


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 10, 2009)

The c4y clone didn't come out yet at the time of this thread.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> The c4y clone didn't come out yet at the time of this thread.


oh yeah my bad


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2009)

The clone is amazing, and ive substituted a joy cube core for the cubies, and its amazing so far.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 10, 2009)

I found that the JSK is a lot about good, even tensioning. At least for me. It popped way too much, and way badly before. But then I tried to get all the sides tensioned as even as possible, and after that it was amazing.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 10, 2009)

what does jsk stand for


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 10, 2009)

It stands for Japanese Speedcubing Kit.


----------



## samsung4123 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> The clone is amazing, and ive substituted a joy cube core for the cubies, and its amazing so far.


would you recommend getting this instead of a JSK? is it just as good? and what colour did you get? thanks


----------



## mystera (Mar 29, 2009)

i have one. it is pretty good.


----------



## John Lee (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a japanese speedcubing kit? I couldn't find it at cube4you.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 16, 2009)

John Lee said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a japanese speedcubing kit? I couldn't find it at cube4you.




JSK Tribox


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 16, 2009)

John Lee said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a japanese speedcubing kit? I couldn't find it at cube4you.



JSK Clone C4Y


----------

